# Общедоступные форумы > Мероприятия. >  Соревнования по ФХ в ЭСЛЮ 9.05.09

## Tatjana

ПОЗДРАЛЯЕМ С ПОБЕДОЙ ИГОРЯ СУХАЛЕТ и UNERSCHROCKEN WIMBA!!! :Ay:  :Ay:  :Ay: 



Вимба- единственная собака из 13-ти, кто получил результат на соревнованиях, организованных в Эстонском обществе немецких овчарок 9 мая 2009 года по ФХ. Судья Лаури Карнева /Финляндия/.

Результаты: 

FH2 

1. 	UNERSCHROCKEN WIMBA 	Igor Suhhalet 	82 	G 	FH2
- 	APOLLON VOM TEAM ENDREFALVA 	Kairi Viherpuu 	17 	M 	-
- 	AUSSENHAUS ISABEL 	Aarne V&#228;li 	10 	M 	-
- 	FIVE FATE LORD OF THE RINGS 	Ljubov Smirnova 	11 	M 	-
- 	GROZN&#213;I AFRA 	Ingrid Mahoni 	18 	M 	-
- 	KRONIS MIRTA 	Ingrid Mahoni 	2 	M 	-
- 	MARGMAN BRIGITTA BRIGHTY 	Monika Rusing 	2 	M 	-
- 	MARGMAN HAZEL 	Katrin Kressel 	6 	M 	-
- 	TULIHUNT ATTILA 	Riho Kivila 	22 	M 	-

FH1 

- 	AMORI VAN HUIZE WELLEWY 	Riho Kivila 	8 	M 	-
- 	ESTRELLEST DONNA VICTORIA 	Armin Enniko 	2 	M 	-
- 	GROZNY ALASKA 	Kristi Pai 	32 	M 	-
- 	PIIRIKOER BASKO 	T&#245;nis Vanaveski 	4 	M 	-

Столь низкий результат работы остальных собак наводит на размышления по организации и прокладки следа!
С моей точки зрения прокладчиками были сделаны грубые ошибки, которые не позволили собакам продемонстрировать работу на следе. Об этом надо писать, это надо обсуждать!!! Чтобы в дальнейшем не повторилась подобная ситуация.
И если Эстония собирается выходить на международные соревнования, то следует сначала набраться опыта и знаний. Иметь представление о требованиях и качестве работы собак на международном уровне, о прокладке следов, о судейских приоритетах. Вообщем это серьезный разговор. Существующие тенденции в ЭСЛЮ в последние годы надо бы начать менять...

----------


## jarvenmaa

Таня, я вижу FH1 и FH2. Это по правилам SV? У нас в России только FCI-FH принимают :Ak: .
А чтобы грамотно прокладывать след даже на IPO1, прокладчикам не помешало бы самим заниматься следовой и выходить со своими собаками на испытания. Мне так кажется :Ah: .

----------


## Nubira

> ПОЗДРАЛЯЕМ С ПОБЕДОЙ ИГОРЯ СУХАЛЕТ и UNERSCHROCKEN WIMBA!!![
> 
> Вимба- единственная собака из 13-ти, кто получил результат на соревнованиях, организованных в Эстонском обществе немецких овчарок 9 мая 2009 года по ФХ. Судья Лаури Карнева /Финляндия/.


Таня, Игорь - поздравляю!  :Ax:  :Ax:  :Ax:

----------

